

Anatomy of a Growth Hack: Post-Mortem of Our Open Letter to Tony Hsieh - kunle
http://www.hipmob.com/messagefortonypostmortem.html

======
kunle
Got some pretty interesting results we're still parsing through: the short
version is we our click-through rate on the page was 5x what it's been
otherwise, and Tony Hsieh responded through an assistant. Sharing the results
to pay it forward.

~~~
modarts
Could this post mortem be considered a meta growth hack? :)

~~~
kunle
Only if it actually generates growth. Ask me in a day :) In all seriousness -
just sharing what we learned. We learned a lot from HN and we definitely want
to contribute also.

